
How to Build a USSD App Using Python and Django - edress
https://github.com/iyanuashiri/africastalking_USSD_demo#how-to-build-a-ussd-app-using-python-and-django
======
ivthreadp110
Why Django 1.1? Super old school right? I'm actually suprised that Django
supported Python3 fully back then... then again I've been super slow to switch
to Python3 but I think my earliest Django app (an eCommerce website) was at
least 1.3 possibly...

I'm just wondering if other then just habit and 1.1 being what you're familiar
with you chose to pick such an old version.

~~~
cimmanom
Dunno if it was updated since you posted this comment, but I see 1.11, not
1.1. 1.11 is the latest LTS version, and thus an excellent choice for 2018.

~~~
ivthreadp110
Ah- I was not aware they had an LTS with different versioning. (And I did
attend DjangoCon many years ago)- I clicked on this article initially because
I was curious with what USSD was in the first place-

Thanks for clearing that up for me :)

~~~
cimmanom
LTS doesn't use different versioning. It's standard semver, and every third
release is LTS.

The sequence of releases is 1.8, 1.9, 1.10, 1.11. After that they went to 2.0
(first version to drop Python 2 support). IIRC, the next LTS will be 2.2.

